# Lightweight Motorcycle on an Autoquest 115.



## vacbag (Jul 13, 2013)

I have just realised that I posted my question on the wrong part of the forum so here I go again.
Has anyone had any experience of carrying a 90Kg motorcycle on a rack behind an Autoquest 115 or any other size Autoquest.
I am concerned about traction and steering.
Any information would be greatfully received.

Steve.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

your other post is in the Elldis forum now!

It may be useful to look in the motorbike / cycle racks forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-81.html

the back axle weight limit is the crucial thing here, and with a smallish MH you would be struggling. see the 
post about weights of a cycle rack
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-142598-weight-calculator-for-bike-rack-question.html

I recently saw a Swift MH with a motorbike trailer that effectively is atatched to the tow bar, but is supported by 2 wheels while travelling, so he effectively has a trailer. The bike was mounted sideways, and the rail on which it sits was moved up & down on a ratcheted cantilever. The wheels were removed before the bike was lowered. Sorry, but I didn't ask him what make it was  but it seemed a reasonable way of getting round the axle weight limits.

does anybody recognise my description & have details?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I do think you would need to calculate your axle weight limits quite carefully - not just so that the front isn't to light but also so that the rear isn't too heavy. The length of the overhang will increase the weight on the rear axle. You can use this formula to do the calculation. Then the rear axle load is the vehicle mass minus the front axle load.


Px D	=	FAL 
W 

Where P = payload; D = centre of load to rear axle; W = wheelbase; FAL = Front Axle Load


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I recently saw a Swift MH with a motorbike trailer that effectively is atatched to the tow bar, but is supported by 2 wheels while travelling, so he effectively has a trailer. The bike was mounted sideways, and the rail on which it sits was moved up & down on a ratcheted cantilever. The wheels were removed before the bike was lowered. Sorry, but I didn't ask him what make it was - does anybody recognise my description & have details?


Sounds very much like the Easy Lifter Hydra Trail:

http://www.easylifter.co.uk/hydra-trail.htm

A very clever idea and works very well. There was however a very long thread on here where the legalities or not of such a device was discussed. But it does virtually remove the problem of payload on the rear axle.

JohnW


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, that looks like it John.

2 threads here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-85106-new-easylifter-hydra-trail.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-138711-easylifter-great-service-in-every-sense.html


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

You have no chance...! Your front axle is 1600kgs and your rear axle 1650kgs with a max all up mass of 3000kgs, the 115 is an end kitchen model with a fridge, cooker and Thetford loo all sitting aft of the rear axle plus a waste water tank...  You will have a user payload of around 450kgs of which only about 100 or so can go on that already loaded rear axle leaving the rest of your payload with precisely no-where to go! Air suspension will cost you 40kgs, a towbar or rack another 40kgs and then you add the weight of the motorbike.

PS I have an Elddis 115


----------



## vacbag (Jul 13, 2013)

*Carrying a bike*

Thank you everyone for your advice on my problem of carrying a motor bike on the rear of my 115, it does seem to be to close for comfort but strangely enough the new 115 has an increased carrying capacity. The latest version has a plated MTPLM of 3300kg as opposed to 3000kg on the older version and it seems to be the same chassis.
Anyone know how to upgrade the carrying capacity.
Steve.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Try these people SV Tech


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you are tight on payload/rear axle loading, just stick it on a Trailer
On my previous van I had loads of payload and capacity on the back axle so tried loading a 170kg bike on a rack
Although still legal and within the rated limits, at higher speeds (45mph+) the front end became very skitterish

I now tow a 130KG scooter on a trailer, the only real downside is that I can't go into the outside lane of the 3/4 lane Motorway

Alan H


----------



## vacbag (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Alan.
my main reason for wanting to carry the bike rather than tow it is when I use ferries, i.e. I go to the isle of Man regularly and it greatly increases the cost of the ferry when towing a trailer.
Steve.


----------



## wheelygood (Nov 1, 2013)

*motorcycle rack on Eldiss 165*

I have a brand new 165 and have a towbar with a scooter rack. I carry a Honda Inova 125 which is approximately 108kg. We have just returned frrom a trip to Lake garda with stops in Austria and germany. 10 minutes to get the bike off and we are away at each stop, wife and I two up there is plenty of power 50- 55 mph cruising speed 110mpg and no parking issues.I do not notice the bike on the back of the Motorhome apart from a little extra length and I pay no extra on the ferries. I was thinking of towing my bandit on a trailer but the little bike is much more fun at the moment.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

*Re: motorcycle rack on Eldiss 165*



wheelygood said:


> I have a brand new 165 and have a towbar with a scooter rack. I carry a Honda Inova 125 which is approximately 108kg. We have just returned frrom a trip to Lake garda with stops in Austria and germany. 10 minutes to get the bike off and we are away at each stop, wife and I two up there is plenty of power 50- 55 mph cruising speed 110mpg and no parking issues.I do not notice the bike on the back of the Motorhome apart from a little extra length and I pay no extra on the ferries. I was thinking of towing my bandit on a trailer but the little bike is much more fun at the moment.


You dont say whether or not you're ok on axle weights; have you had it weighed?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can't speak for your particular van but when I went through all this the bike, tow bar and rack added up to 150kg adding 200 kg or so to the rear axle when you take into account the overhang which is shorter than most on an alko chassis kontiki

People said it would be dangerous and make the front too light but I can say that I notice no difference with the bike on it off.

I do make sure I compensate my loading stuff in the Luton.


----------

